# Aqua master wicking



## The_Rio (27/7/19)

Hi, can anyone plz give me some tips on my aqua master, I get the rewick correct where it doesn't leak maybe 1 in 3 attempts, not sure what I am doing right or wrong, I have 2.5mm micro tri core aliens fitted in.


----------



## Vilaishima (27/7/19)

I have an Aqua Reboot and I can tell you it takes some time to get the wicking right if the wicking is similar. I do find that 3mm coils work better as it takes more cotton if that makes any sense. The secret with the Reboot is to not let the wicking touch the airflow holes. If it does, the juice seeps directly out of the airflow holes.

I now have it at a point where it never leaks.


----------

